# Bass are on the beds!!!



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

in central Florida.

I talked to my fishing buddy last night who is retired and spends the winters in central Florida. He was fishing this past weekend near Clearwater and saw many big bass on their beds. 
Went back home to Astatula and fished the pond in the back of the development.
He pulled out an 8 pound bass and lost two other big ones.
He is fishing the pond today with Fireline instead of mono.

Spring is on its way!!!!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude, the bass in FL start bedding as early as late December, it just depends on the temps. I sight-fished for them with a guide on Kissemme (sp) lake in mid-January many years ago. Not my thing, but the bass otherwise weren't cooperating that day.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Dude, the bass in FL start bedding as early as late December, it just depends on the temps.


True, but Florida is a long state, 350 miles +/- north to south. What they are doing in Miami is quite different than what is happening in Ocala or Jacksonville. Kind of like Northern Ohio vs. Knoxville TN.

My point is spring is finally coming. The trees are starting to bud, bass are on their beds. It won't be that long for us before this ice is gone and we are on the lakes.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

cant wait. getting tired of organizing my tackle over and over again lol. It's just not getting here fast enough.


----------

